# Manifold egr tube whole size?



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey guys i'm gonna go buy some copper plugs today to close the hole on my manifold where the egr tube supposed to go. Do you guys know what size that whole is?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

If it's the same size as the EGR on the SR20's the part# from nissan is 14052-21R00. Sorry not sure on the size.


----------

